# Mother Charged With Injecting Fecal Matter Into Son



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*BEAR, Del. -- *A Bear woman has been charged with trying to poison her 22-month-old son by injecting feces into his bloodstream. 



New Castle County police have charged 29-year-old Stephanie McMullen with assault by abuse or neglect, recklessly charging serious physical injury to a child and first-degree reckless endangering. McMullen is being held on $27,000 bond. 



McMullen is a former nurse at A.I. duPont Hospital for Children. She's accused of deliberately injecting fecal matter into her son, causing the toddler to be hospitalized numerous times. 



Police said they learned about the boy once doctors who had treated him stepped forward, NBC 10 News reported. 



The toddler had been hospitalized on six different occasions for serious medical conditions since he was approximately 4 months old. According to court records, the toddler suffered fevers, diarrhea, dehydration and vomiting. 



Police said they found needles and confiscated McMullen's computer. Investigators said they learned about several inquiries on search engines for child poisoning. On at least two occasions, the child was hospitalized just days after the searches. 



Police said the child's father knew nothing about the alleged abuse, and is not a suspect in the crime. The child is currently in foster care. 



Police said the incident is a case of Munchausen syndrome by proxy, a pattern of behavior in which caretakers deliberately try to create health problems in others. 



"It's absolutely disgusting ... that somebody or any parent would do this to a child," said one neighbor. 



McMullen's attorney, Woody Eveland, said the charges are unfounded. 



"We've conducted numerous depositions, at which point each of the doctors at A.I. duPont Hospital have had to admit they have absolutely no objective evidence that she's done this in any way, shape or form," he said.




This story absolutly disgusts me


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

SOUTHERNSTUPID

damn englishs...

lols


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

ugh. disgusting people. how can someone do that? stories like that makes me sick


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Things like this get me really pissed. We should inject her with the ebola virus, and then leave her to die. BTw can I get the link to this story.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

it was on my local news, its the next state down. heres the link http://www.nbc10.com/news/4726175/detail.html


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

that is just plain gross i say do it to her and put her in jail, i will be willin to donate the fecal lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well they were saying tonight on the news that shes been planning it for 3 yrs now, and her husband who also worked at the hospital in the pediatric care, where her child was submitted, had absolutly no idea what she had been trying to do. and she got out on bail. see that i provided the link, i wasnt pulling your legs lol.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Too many sick-o's now a days, put the kid up for adoption if you don't want it. Shesh. I hope Laquesha smacks her around in jail. :chair:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

haha lol orbital


that is just plain disgusting....what a sicko


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

This stuff makes me utterly sick! I want a child really bad, and might not get to have one if invitro doesn't work. So ppl like this absolutely make me want to strangle them for such lack of concern about what a gift they have. It makes me wonder why people like that have kids and ppl like me who would give the world to have one might not. I'm just baffled.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

U guys happen to catch Dr. Phil episode recently on, nanny's, sitter's, abusing the kids while their watchin them? Now that's even more scarier


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah I've seen several shows about that! And OMG I hate to say it but if I saw a tape of someone abusing my child or anyones child, I'd beat them til they were sorry before I called the cops. I know thats terrible but I don't think I could control myself, especially if it was mine.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

disgusting...


----------

